# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكآت ملونة لشهر محرم

## لذة غرام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


جايبة لكم توبيكآت وصور للمسنجر لشهر محرم الحرام







[c=#000000]أقيموا العزاء[c=46].. ][واذكروا سيد الشهداء][.. [/c]قتيل كربلاء[c=14].. ابن علي والزهراء[/c] [/c]


[c=1]تمضي السنين ويبقى الانين وتبكي عيوني لعزائك يا امامي [c=4]الحسين[/c][/c=15]


[c=15]مأجورين بقرب شهر الحسين وشهر الدم والضحية والفداء....لبيك [c=37]يا حسين[/c][/c]


[c=62]شيعتي في كل واد..[c=14]البـسوا ثوب السواد[/c]..واعلنوا يوم الحداد..لذكراك يا حسين[/c]


[c=5]يوم هل محرم..بكت نجوم دما..وشاب [c=2]الليل [/c]حزنا..وصرخت الجبال..يا [c=55]حسين[/c] [/c]


[c=5] عاشـوراء أقبل بالسواد فهيا نعلن الحداد على من جاهد الله حق الجهاد[/c=1]


[c=62]لك تبكي السبع العلا حسين يا مظلوم قطيع[c=19] الرأس[/c] سيدي من [c=21]الماء[/c] محروم[/c]


[c=1]هل هـلال محرم الحرام وكل يوم [c=15]عاشـوراء[/c] و عليك يا أبا عبد الله[/c] 


[c=14]شهر الحسين اقبلا...هبت به ريح البلا...فلنرتدي أحرامنا...للحج نحو [c=37]كربلاء[/c][/c]


[a=19][c=14] السـلام على الحسين. وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى أولـاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين[/c=15][/a=1]

[a=14][c=46]مالي وقفت على القبور مسلما .. قبر الحبيب فلم يرد جوابا[/c=1][/a=15]


[c=1]اخلع ثياب [c=28]العيد[/c] وألبـس الى [c=1]العشر[/c] ثياب الاسى والحزن ياله من شهر [/c]


[c=28]أفاطمٌ لو خلتِ الحسين مجدلاً ومقتو لاً بشطِّ فراتِ إذاً للطمتِ الخدَّ فاطمٌ وأجريتِ دمع العينِّ بالوجناتِ[/c=14]


تحياتـــــــــــي

لذة غرام

----------


## كبرياء

_يسلموووووووووووووووووو أختي على التوبيكات الحلووووه_ 

_لاتحرمينااا جديدكـ_

_تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي ؛؛؛_

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
شحكرررررررررررررررررا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكـــــــــرا لكِ

----------


## hope

يسلموو على التوبيكـات 


يعطيك الف عافيه ..


وبنتظار جديدك ..


تحياتي

----------


## لذة غرام

باقة شكر وامتنان ..

اقدمها لهذا الحظور البهي ..

هذا الحظور الذي ابهج النفس ..

بجميل عبراته ..

لاحرمت هذا التواجد ..

تحياتي

لذة غرام

----------


## Hussain.T

_يسلمووووووووو أختي على التوبيكات الحلووووه 

_

_تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي ؛؛؛_

----------


## fatemah

شكررررررررررررا على التوبيكات خية 
لاحرمنا من جديدك 


تحياتي

----------


## جنة الحسين

*نغير نك نيمات و اسمائنا استغفر الله العظيم

اعوذ بالله

اللي يغير نك نيمه يكون قبل كذا اسمه  يليق بهذا المنتدى المحترم


بس ما اقول الا الله يهدينا و يهديكم

عموما يعطيش العافيه على التوبيكات*

----------


## بعدني ......

شكراً

----------


## عاشقة الباسميات

مشكورين بس الصور موطالعه

----------


## ارسم العشق

يسلمووووو

----------

